# About NUMA support



## vecihi (May 22, 2014)

Hello,

We need to use NUMA (Non-Uniform Memory Access) support for high traffic packet processing projects. (For instance: processing 80 Gbit on a single FreeBSD box.) Our hardware supplier's driver supports the NUMA architecture. And we can process 80 Gbit traffic on Linux by using CPU affinity, the NIC's NUMA node configuration and by using the correct PCI slot for the device.

But we want to use FreeBSD and ZFS for that project. We are interested in commercial or non-commercial solutions. If you share progress of NUMA support on FreeBSD's roadmap,  I'll be glad.

Kind regards,
Vecihi


----------



## jhb@ (Nov 17, 2014)

You can see a WIP roadmap at https://wiki.FreeBSD.org/NUMA.  While the current work is being done in HEAD, it should backport to 10.x relatively easily.


----------

